# Wheeling, WV - Western Ultra mount Super Duty for sale



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

I have a Western Ultra Mount that fits 2012 - 2016 Ford Super Duty. It was used one season. No rust, near new condition. Does not include any of the bolts/nuts/washers. Retails new for $500.00 Selling for $250.00 + shipping


----------



## RJPerry (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi Is this still available? Thanks
RJP


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Yes, I still have it


----------



## RJPerry (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi Scott I am in Winnipeg Canada and I would have to have it shipped to a parcel pick up service in Pembina, North Dakota which is about a 75 minute drive. I have used this type of service many times when buying products from the U.S. The most reasonable way to ship it would be USPS and the estimate I have for shipping is:

Large Package, weight 65 lb 0 oz (29.484 kg), mailed on October 24
from WHEELING WV 26003 to PEMBINA ND 58271








*USPS Retail Ground®*

*Select a Delivery Option* *Expected Delivery Day* *Retail*
Normal Delivery Time Wed, Oct 30 $79.70
Current exchange is $1 USD = $0.75 CDN
When I count in shipping, exchange and mileage it is getting close to the price for a new on. 
Would you take $200 USD for it. Thanks
Rob


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

I will do $200.00 for you!


----------



## RJPerry (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi Scott That is great, what is your preferred method for transferring the funds? Thanks

Rob


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Either PayPal, Credit Card or send me a cashiers check. Whatever is easiest for you


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

You can text me at (304) 639-2199


----------

